# Hurricane Coaster 3rd annual Bicycle show and swap meet!



## DonChristie (Aug 29, 2017)

Without a doubt, hands down, the BIGGEST Vintage bicycle swap and show in Charlotte is fast approaching! Here is the official flyer for the event. This year we are holding the event at the Cabarrus arena due to the sheer volume of vendors, shoppers and bike contest entries we had last year! The show and swap is all indoors. There will also be food, Beer and music available inside and plenty of room! Peoples choice on the voting for the bike contest. February is a nice time to visit Charlotte! Hope to see you there!

https://www.facebook.com/HurricaneCoaster1941/

Be there, Be There, BE THERE!



View attachment 668185


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 29, 2017)

So should I be there?  Just kidding hope to see a bunch of folks there should be a good one! V/r Shawn


----------



## DB ReTodd (Oct 12, 2017)

Look forward to attending this show


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 26, 2017)

I'll be there!


----------



## Phattiremike (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks Shawn.


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 2, 2017)

I would like to go.
Don moves to the South and goes Big-Time in Events.
Keep it Rolling!


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 2, 2017)

Just a plane ride away! We got a room for you!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 9, 2018)

Almost time for the Hurricane coaster swapmeet! Have you found all those parts and bikes you plan on selling? Or have you saved your pennies to buy the bike of your dreams? February 3rd is fast approaching!!!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 9, 2018)

You mean its not at the Brew Pub and the Best Fried Chicken down the street? Dang I might have to rethink going! Haha!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 9, 2018)

Haha! We are going big time at the arena! We can just have chicken delivered since we are so big now!! lol!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 18, 2018)

Here are some important Swap meet details you need to know! See you there!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey I don't see Fried Chicken on the Consessions list! You promised! And what's the deal with $5 to park and $7 for a table, on top of the vending fee???? I ain't no Rockefeller ya know! But I'll prolly still maybe be there, I'll just put my goodies on Shawns table, and scam my way out of that parking fee....actually with those directions I'll prolly end up at the other event anyway.....haha!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2018)

Flat Tire said:


> Hey I don't see Fried Chicken on the Consessions list! You promised! And what's the deal with $5 to park and $7 for a table, on top of the vending fee???? I ain't no Rockefeller ya know! But I'll prolly still maybe be there, I'll just put my goodies on Shawns table, and scam my way out of that parking fee....actually with those directions I'll prolly end up at the other event anyway.....haha!




You can do that Don and I'll sell them like they are mine! See ya there. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 19, 2018)

Sorry about the $5 parking fee, thats the arena! The $7 for a table is if you dont have one. Don, i know you have tables for all your goodies! KFC delivers, right? You can park at Cabarrus import shop next door if you dont have the fiver!


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 20, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Sorry about the $5 parking fee, thats the arena! The $7 for a table is if you dont have one. Don, i know you have tables for all your goodies! KFC delivers, right? You can park at Cabarrus import shop next door if you dont have the fiver!




Hey Don, you know I was just messin, haha...I got lots of tables! And an extra five bucks, but why would anyone go to North Carolina and eat KFC chicken! That stuff is a Culinary Disaster compared to the real fried chicken down there! Lol! I'll stop at a BBQ joint and get some the day before, then just heat it up on my cars motor!!!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 20, 2018)

Dont tell me your a Bojangles fan, Don! Thats hell on earth right there! Lol. We love our chicken in the south, dont we?


----------



## Sprockets (Jan 24, 2018)

DB ReTodd said:


> Look forward to attending this show




Hey Todd, you going up on Friday or Saturday?


----------



## bikemonkey (Jan 27, 2018)

Just spoke with Scott about the show - there are going to be some _killer bikes_ for show and sale - vendors will be rolling in from all over the south-east. Don't miss it!


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 28, 2018)

Good thing we are having it indoors this year! Low of 21 that morning with rain! I know of people coming from Florida, Georgia, S./N. Carolina, Virginia and Tennessee! It's looking like a good show!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Good thing we are having it indoors this year! Low of 21 that morning with rain! I know of people coming from Florida, Georgia, S./N. Carolina, Virginia and Tennessee! It's looking like a good show!



Looks like the rain may hold off until Sunday but cold that morning for sure. See you all next weekend. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 29, 2018)

I'll post up some pics in the next few days of some of the stuff I'm bringing but will be bringing the two bikes I have posted here ('46 Fat Bar & '39 HTB), an early 80's Fiorelli road bike (52 cm), a crusty Fore brake with cable and handle, and other assorted baubles. V/r Shawn


----------



## DB ReTodd (Jan 31, 2018)

Not going to make it this year. Be sure to take lots of pictures Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Don't worry got lots of film! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 1, 2018)

Are you shooting with 35mm or 110mm film, Shawn? Ha! Too bad you cannot make it, DB! It is looking like it's gonna be a good show!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2018)

schwinndoggy said:


> Are you shooting with 35mm or 110mm film, Shawn? Ha! Too bad you cannot make it, DB! It is looking like it's gonna be a good show!



16 mm full motion video baby!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 1, 2018)

Have fun guys, sounds like a blast. Nothing like a good winter swap and show to get closer to spring.


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 2, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2018)

Heading out in a few minutes! See everyone tomorrow. V/r Shawn


----------



## subbergs (Feb 3, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Heading out in a few minutes! See everyone tomorrow. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 747251 View attachment 747252 View attachment 747253 View attachment 747254 View attachment 747255



Was great to meet you today at the show.  Thanks for taking the time to chat about fixing these bikes up!  Hope had a good show, take care, John (subbergs)


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2018)

subbergs said:


> Was great to meet you today at the show.  Thanks for taking the time to chat about fixing these bikes up!  Hope had a good show, take care, John (subbergs)




Likewise--this show turned out to be a huge success. I believe all the vending spaces sold and the show fields were packed with quality bikes. Hopefully Don will post up the winners but congrats to all who took home a trophy as they were well deserved. I got mention Doug M. though who won best rat/custom and best of show. His Emblem Board Track Tribute must be seen in person to truly appreciate the attention to detail, execution of design, and superb craftsmanship. It was really great talking to old friends and making new ones. If you missed it this year you want to seriously consider a trip to Charlotte next Feb. This could easily be the premier show of the Southeast  filling a void left years ago when the Marietta show ended. A very special thanks to Scott, Don, Doug, Becky, Lauren, and everyone else that helped or contributed. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 3, 2018)

A few more...


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 3, 2018)

*WOW !!! What a Fantastic Show & Swap Meet!* Great job to everybody who organized and worked hard to assure that this was a PRIMO Event!!
Great to see a lot of friends there, and made many new friends again today. This event had EVERYTHING done the right way!
Thank you for all the pictures, Shawn! 
Keep in mind the NEXT S.E. regional Swap Meet is "Pedal to the Metal" in Commerce GA in only 4 weeks....
I know quite a few I spoke with at this Charlotte Show will make the 2 hour drive down to GA.
Thank you Hurricane Coasters  for ALL of your extra help to get my truck unloaded and reloaded after the event..... GREAT people = GREAT show
3 Cheers! CCR Dave


----------



## Phattiremike (Feb 4, 2018)

Fantastic time at this show, I can’t wait for next year. New friendships were formed and as usual always nice to see old buddies!

 I was amazed at the people who knew nothing about the hobby but showed up and were blown away by some of the bikes. 

Thanks to Don and all those that assisted him and his crew!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Some more pics of Doug M's awesome Emblem. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 4, 2018)

This show was entirely over the top! Biggest and best yet! All of this would not of happened without the help of of the Hurricane Coaster Swap management crew (Scott/Becky, Doug/Lauren, Robert/Diana, Shawn/Heidi, Don/Carol), the regular Hurricane riders and all of the people who came to the show! I met so many new cool bike people! 
Great pics Shawn! Thanks for posting up! You always beat me to the punch! Ha!

There were so many beautiful bikes entered in the show, voting was very difficult! We passed out almost 500 ballots! 

The Bicycle contest winners were based on Peoples choice and here they are!



 Girls class - Doug Moss/1940 Hollywood


 

 
Post War - Steve Miller/Schwinn Cycletruck


 Rat/Custom - Doug Moss/Emblem Board Track Tribute


 Prewar - Mike Vito/Bluebird


 

 
Muscle - Scott Brinkley/1970 Cotton Picker 


 
Best of Show - Doug Moss/Emblem Board Track Tribute


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 4, 2018)

Wow, Doug really cleaned up! No award for your Super Streamline Shawn?


----------



## deepsouth (Feb 4, 2018)

I enjoyed the show.  Picked up a few things at the swap.  It was good to see everyone. Looking forward to next year. See everyone at Pedal to the Metal.


----------

